
Show HN: SameTime – Video chat while sharing video, photos and browsing together - coralreef
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/sametime-video-chat-on-steroids/id1146689962
======
tshtf
The name may be a trademark violation:

[http://www-03.ibm.com/software/products/en/ibmsame](http://www-03.ibm.com/software/products/en/ibmsame)

------
cphoover
cool idea, think you could come up with a better name though.

